

Serious OS X and iOS flaws let hackers steal keychain, 1Password contents - dakull
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/06/serious-os-x-and-ios-flaws-let-hackers-steal-keychain-1password-contents/

======
OrwellianChild
Bad week for password managers...

Here is Agile Bits' response by Jeff Goldberg:
[https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/06/17/1password-inter-
proces...](https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/06/17/1password-inter-process-
communication-discussion/)

